

US govt announced emergecny as Facebook went down - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/08/01/us-govt-announced-emergecny-facebook-went/

======
JustinBlaird
[http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/emergency?s=t](http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/emergency?s=t)

------
xxxmadraxxx
Possibly the worst piece of allegedly humorous writing I've seen this year

